# PowerPoint - Textfeld soll anderes Textfeld verschieben



## Iceripper (4. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit PowerPoint 2002. 
Ich habe eine Masterfolie angelegt, in der Platz für 2 Überschriften ist. 
Sieht dann schematisch wie folgt aus. 

>> Leistungen >> Beratung 

Die Überschriften befinden sich also in einer Zeile. 
Um die erste Überschrift (hier: Leistungen) befindet sich ein Kasten, der gemäß der Firmenfarbe orange eingefärbt ist. 
Wenn ich jetzt das Wort Leistungen beispielsweise in Kommunikation ändern, vergrößert sich ja der orangene Kasten, leider überschreibt dieser dann die zweite Überschrift (hier: Beratung) 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wie sich das zweite Textfeld in Abhängigkeit zum ersten Textfeld nach rechts verschiebt. 
Habe es schon mit Gruppierungen und Reihenfolgen versucht, jedoch leider ohne Ergebniss. 

Vielen Dank euch.


----------



## Zvoni (4. September 2008)

Textfelder haben Positions-Eigenschaften (Top, Left) sowie Grössen-Eigenschaften (Height, Width)

Textfeld2.Left=Textfeld1.Left+Textfeld1.Width
Das ganze sollte dann in einem Change-Ereignis des Textfeld1 stehen
(sorry, ich code nur VB6 und VBA in Word und Excel. In PPT habe ich noch nie VBA gecodet, müsste aber vom Prinzip her dasselbe sein)


----------



## Iceripper (4. September 2008)

Danke für die Antwort, sieht vielversprechend aus.
Ich habe nur eine (wenn auch wahrscheinlich dumme Frage), wie kann ich so ein Change-Ereignis in ein Objekt intigrieren?
Kannst du mir bitte eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung posten, ich habe noch nie etwas mit VBA gemacht.
Das wäre echt nett.

Ice


----------



## Zvoni (4. September 2008)

Sorry, aber ich habe echt noch nie eine Zeile Code in PPT geschrieben.
Ich habs mir eben mal angeschaut, und ich müsste mich dicke einarbeiten, um durch das Objektmodell von PPT durchzusteigen. So wie ich das sehe unterscheidet sich PPT doch von Word und Excel mit denen ich sonst arbeite.

Es gibt hier sicher jemanden im Forum, der mit VBA/PPT mehr Erfahrung hat als ich.


----------

